# Mann Lake delivers!



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I've experienced having a little trouble getting around Mann Lake's website when trying to place an order. However, being several states away, they surprize me every time I call in an order. I called in a very small order on Tues. mid-afternoon and got it Thursday!


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

Same here, ordered tuesday and received it yesterday, and we live two states to the east.

Camp


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

They sure seem to be doing it right! I am a very satisfied customer as well!


----------



## jimmyhat1978 (Apr 8, 2008)

X2 and I live in Louisiana!


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

I totally agree. I ordered 90 pf-520 frames last Tuesday afternoon and asked that they please try and get them to me by the weekend and the rep said "that should not be a problem". He was right I got them in 3 days and I'm all the way down in TN. Way to go Mann-Lake.
Tom


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

I have to ditto everyone. I've place two orders with Mann Lake, both very small and both were here in two days! Ordering was easy on the phone and both times they made sure I was ordering what I really wanted, which is important since I'm a newbee! Haven't tried to order over their website, so can't comment about that, but I'll definitely be ordering from them again.

BB


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

So far, I have always had good luck with them!


----------

